# Todays pics



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Two Spot


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Scrambled Ears*


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Four Getmenot & What Four*


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They all are too cute!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

love the names and they are cute!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Karen ya need to increase your herd with something different.
But the yearlings have fallen in love with me & I fell in love with two Spot from day one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok I have to ask, how did you come up with the name Scrambled Ears?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I love their "unique" names, nice goats


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

chelsboers said:


> Ok I have to ask, how did you come up with the name Scrambled Ears?


 LOL! Her ears looked like someone took an egg beater to them!! They aren't folded but don't lay nice & flat either.
She isn't registered yet so her name may change.:thinking:


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

The first time I read this I thought her name was scrambled eggs, that's why I said "what unique names" lol


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Have to agree the names are quite interesting and fitting. Great looking herd there!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , they are adorable  My favorite is Scrambled Ears , so cute !


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks you guys. They could be wider.
It's fun thinking up names.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are all cute  Love all the silly names! Those are names that bring a smile, and sure add to their character!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

They are really nice. They got really good length. An the names just crack me up!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful girls Nancy! Two Spot is my favorite.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Victoria, don't tell her sisters but she's my favorite too.


----------

